# Different look at single hooks on spook jrs



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Back in July of 2008 McBride came out with the article on what single hooks to put on what baits. The Spook jr used to have recommend 2- #1/0 hooks on the bait.

Mcbride had a new suggestion for single hooks in his current article.

"Both the One Knocker and Spook Jr. lend themselves very well to rigging with single hooks, which can help quite a bit with floating grass. The Gamakatsu "Live Bait with Ring" variety work great and we really don't see any difference in hook-up ratios. *I like to put one size larger on the front. It makes for good balance and seems to loosen the action up a bit; i.e. 2/0 up front with a 1/0 on the rear for Juniors and a 3/0 followed by a 2/0 seems about right on One Knockers. *

Anyone tired this different set up?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, it works well. The key is using the Gamakatsu hooks with the ring. If you don't the hooks hang sideways and defeats the purpose. Sometimes the ones with the ring are hard to find on the shelf but can be ordered online of course. Regards.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I'm confused. Are you essentially running two rings with them?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

A solid ring and a split ring


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

tamucc04 said:


> So I'm confused. Are you essentially running two rings with them?


Yes, that is correct. The Gamakatsu hooks have solid rings attached. These connect to the split rings that come with the topwater. Otherwise the hooks sit sideways. Heres a link that shows the hook to use:
http://www.gamakatsu.com/fishing-hooks.php?pid=1052

They are available at academy.com


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I must be doin something wrong -- you guys fish em any differently? I lost 3 good trout last week fishing a spook jr. with the Gamakatsu hooks. Every time the fish was hooked and actually taking a little drag, then pop -- spit the hook.

I finally got so frustrated I walked back to the boat and changed back to treble hooks.

Craig


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Wait till you see the new live bait hooks that are coming. The eye is in-line with the bend. Double rings are going to be a thing of the past for single-hooking your plugs.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

hoosierplugger said:


> I must be doin something wrong -- you guys fish em any differently? I lost 3 good trout last week fishing a spook jr. with the Gamakatsu hooks. Every time the fish was hooked and actually taking a little drag, then pop -- spit the hook.
> 
> I finally got so frustrated I walked back to the boat and changed back to treble hooks.
> 
> Craig


I would like to hear a little more about this....I have been considering switching out the hooks due to weeds/grass but not at the expense of catching fish....fill me in guys. Does it work or no?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Wait till you see the new live bait hooks that are coming. The eye is in-line with the bend. Double rings are going to be a thing of the past for single-hooking your plugs.


Yep, been waiting a couple months now for these to hit the market since being released at ICAST. Nothing like taking a $8 topwater out of the package and the first thing you do is replace the hooks


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I wouldn't say the hook up ratio is the same. But it beats the heck out of getting grass caught in trebles within your first 5 feet of your retrieve.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

EJ

It will be a nice deal. I have used the Gam bulk 25 packs of single hooks and the bulk Bass Pro split rings for years but I have never had the same luck that Mike talks about.

I have always had better luck with a single on the back and a treble on the front until the grass gets so thick that you have to use the two singles then I dig out the little box of single hooks.

*I guess the question is will the larger front single hook make a lot big difference in hook up rate? *

How about posting up the old July 08 article up on the web site in the archives since I believe that they do not go back that far with the latest web site revision?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Single hook stuff*

JimD - I have never felt that using single hooks reduced my hookup percentage - in fact - even though nearly impossible to calculate because every strike is different and hooks find purchase in flesh or tougher cartilage - however - I have the honest feeling that they increase my landing ratio.

The biggest reason I began using single hooks (and full time braided line as well) was redfish tournaments. No time for finesse, you have to put 'em in the boat to weigh 'em. After a string of straightened, broken trebles and broken lines on good fish that got all grassed up on the flats I took Capt. Dan Collie's advice and "went single." Dan's choice was the largest set of Kahle-style hooks that would not tangle on whichever plug you were converting. That was probably back in about 2002 or 2003.

There's no magic in any particular size or style of hook for any given plug. I know that'll come across as blasphemy to some but I swear it's true. Just put 'em on and go fishing. Kahle hooks actually work pretty darn well.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> JimD -
> 
> There's no magic in any particular size or style of hook for any given plug. I know that'll come across as blasphemy to some but I swear it's true. Just put 'em on and go fishing. .


 EJ, I couldn't agree with you more for fun fishing. What amounts the most is confidence in what you are doing and if changing hooks gives you a better feeling then go with it. That said, for tournament fishing, I would use dynamite if allowed.


----------



## Longshotjames (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been switching back and forth between the treble and the "ringed" J hooks the last 2 years and I am certain my hook up ratio and landed fish ratio goes way up when I have on the Ringed J setup.

Call me crazy but the Trebles seem to get "spit" and bend out much more often than the Ringed J hooks.

The Obvious point is the Ringed J hooks pick up much less grass! 

I am changing all my top waters in the future

I have used Owner and VMC ringed in the 1\0 and 2\0 and cant tell a difference.

Tightlines
James


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You are right about the big redfish down south. 

Years ago before the single hook talk, I had one of the guys (of course we were in one of Mike's many places   ) is just a yelling for me to wade over and get a px of a big trout but by the time I got there the trout broke off because of a couple of big redfish had worked on the spooks #4 trebles earlier in the wade. 

I still have faith in a single on the back and treble on the front on my spook jrs unless the weeds are thick. 


I still wonder if the size larger single hook will make a difference like it seems to do on devils and a few other baits.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

The owner single hooks are the sh.it. Changing out all my top waters this season from the vmc trebles to owners.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> Yep, been waiting a couple months now for these to hit the market since being released at ICAST. Nothing like taking a $8 topwater out of the package and the first thing you do is replace the hooks


Those look great


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

1/0 singles work fine on jrs. Never needed to try anything else.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Yep, been waiting a couple months now for these to hit the market since being released at ICAST. Nothing like taking a $8 topwater out of the package and the first thing you do is replace the hooks


I'd like to try those too.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Any advantages to turning the "J" hooks in opposite directions? Or should they be the same?


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

I only tried it once, in Port Mansfield, and missed about eight trout in a row. Real bites too, not dinks messing. Switched to topwater with trebles and instantly started hooking up. My set of top with single hooks has been sitting on the shelf ever since.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I use the two size set up and have for yrs. My boy Brian at FTU started me on them in both sizes back in the day


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

New single hooks are out now afaik.

Anyone had time to try them?

How was the success rate?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Still waiting on a report now that the new hooks are out on the market. Any one tried them lately?

Anyone got a report?


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I use the Gamakatsu 1/0 bait hooks on all spook jrs and 2/0 on corkys and bigger topwaters. Less grass and way more landed fish. Trebles have a tendency to get caught on sides of the head which can put the bait in a bind and essentially make you lose a fish. I fish very light drag and still have seen trout come out of the water with a treble in their gill plate and shake it loose. Reds are bad about bending the trebles and weakening the hook shafts. I personally change all trebles out with the bait hooks as soon as possible and refuse to use them on any hard bait. All my personal experience and opinion. The trick Im sure most of u know is that when changing to bait hooks, make sure the bottom hook has the J towards head of lure when hook is hanging and opposite on rear hook. I would say thay 85% of the time, my rear hook is in the corner of the mouth with a solid grab.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Makes you wonder when the bait companies are going to start selling their plugs with single hooks. Everyone I know changes them out asap.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Gamakatsu hooks rust much faster than the owner ringed hooks.

I've never had to rig a bigger one on the front. I'll stick with 1/0 front and back on juniors, and 2/0 front and back on one knockers. Both hooks facing backwards to avoid snagging grass.

Never had to question this set up. Hook up ratio is good. Snagging grass is minimized.

Yall can do what you want but this way with the owner hooks works the best.


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Facing bottom hook backwards makes it go up into belly of lure when strike occurs instead of into bottom lip of fish. I have no problems with corrosion, rinse all lures, reels, and rods with straight hot water, dissolves salt and washes away.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

We all have our stories good and bad with single hooks. I like a front treble and gam single on the back that for me gives the best of both worlds for top waters until the grass gets so thick that I can walk on it. For me I feel the two singles lessen the hook up ratio a little esp smaller trout in the 16-20 inch range. 

Could be that the fish are not as mad at the bait some days and we get a half hearted hit vs and kill it strike too. I am not really talking about the little bloop you get from time to time

I do carry a single hook box with 8 or 10 old top water baits for when that is the only top water that will work.

Could be the larger single front hook on a top water might make a big difference about like it does on some of the slowsinkers and devils.

So it sounds like not a lot of people have tried the new hooks with the rotated eye???


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I need to order some more hooks. Anyone try the new hooks from Owner or VMC?

http://www.ownerhooks.com/pages/treblehooks.htm#4101

http://www.tackledirect.com/vmc-ils-inline-single-hooks.html#

If so, do you have a preference?


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

I have the Owner hooks- they work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Rockclimber - You're darn right and I like 'em! 

I'm a same size single hook front and back guy, never bought into the idea that you needed a bigger single or treble up front (sorry JimD). 

The Owners seem to resist rust pretty well too. Rust-free is a myth though, kind of like weedless. Less weeds would be more accurate. I learned recently at ICAST that most all the major hook makers are intro'ing in-line eyes...hallelujah!

About the lure makers putting singles on at the factory -- I doubt that'll ever happen. I talked to MirrOlure about this several times, also pitched it to Rapala and Heddon. Too many SKUs is what they all say. Of course I wisecracked that they should do it on only my favorite numbers to test the water so to speak and that at least drew a chuckle. Haha!


----------



## HaMm3r (Jul 30, 2015)

This is a great idea, and one I'm going try on my next trip for sure. Grass fouling and broken trebles have been a problem for years so I replace them regularly, but I never thought of trying singles.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Rockclimber - You're darn right and I like 'em!
> 
> I'm a same size single hook front and back guy, never bought into the idea that you needed a bigger single or treble up front (sorry JimD).
> 
> ...


 I buy into the same logic as far as the same sized hooks, front and back. Weedless is a misnomer, like EJ said. I've tried three brands of hooks to replace the trebles; Owner, VMC and Gamakatsu. I've been doing it for a few years after my brother mentioned it to me and I saw the results (of less grass per cast) first hand. Since I've started using singles, I tend to lean towards the Gamakatsu Ringed Live Bait hooks still, even after trying the in-line-eye Owners. Different strokes I s'pose.

Also, there is at least one company that does produce a topwater w/ single hooks from the factory. Yo-Zuri makes a 'Sashimi' topwater that has been out for a few years at least. I've seen them sold with trebles and singles. It's a good bait, but I don't like the price on them, so I only bought one when I found them.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

It's really easy to take a straight hook and bend the eye.......DOH!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Shallow80 said:


> It's really easy to take a straight hook and bend the eye.......DOH!


And if it doesn't break while twisting it you'll definitely weaken it.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Here are some pictures from tonight.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Here are some pictures from tonight.


Owner 3X 1/0 on everything but the jumping minnow, the pink hunchback, and the bone SS jr. The minnow and pink hunchback have owner 1x #1 and the bone ss jr. have some older ringed 2/0.

I think the 3x 1/0 is a good size replacement for #4 treble and the 2/0 would probably be good, maybe 3/0 for #2 treble and not sure about the 1x #1, but I think its a good match for #6 treble.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Drundel you got it going on...looks like one of my hooking sessions. I have two 5-gallon pails of various plugs I need to remove old hooks and split rings and rust. Toilet bowl cleaner works wonders on rusty hardbaits...Corkys too. Then sit down and put new hooks on everything. I'll have a lifetime supply if I ever get around to doing it. -EJ


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

As posted above, for me the jury is still out on the in-line hooks, they just don't seem to have the same natural motion to them as the steel ringed hooks do.


----------



## HaMm3r (Jul 30, 2015)

Drundel said:


> Here are some pictures from tonight.


I was in Academy today and picked up a pack of Gamakatsu 2/0 ringed hooks just like what you've got on the Spook Jr. When you say that those are "older", is there a particular reason you've stopped using them?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

EJ it does not bother me. My wife never agrees with me any way. 

I fig that Pam does the same to you but still catches more fish that you a lot of the time.

I am fishing Galveston and Sabine more that Down south now and the grass is not a problem as much. 

I fish trebles here and Sabine and down south I use the treble on the front which does better for me and single on the back in most water 
BUT 
I do carry a separate top waterbox for those day the grass that is thick enough to walk on and I do use single hooks. What ever works.   

I am ready for fall/winter fishing it is too hot to fish now.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Drundel you got it going on...looks like one of my hooking sessions. I have two 5-gallon pails of various plugs I need to remove old hooks and split rings and rust. Toilet bowl cleaner works wonders on rusty hardbaits...Corkys too. Then sit down and put new hooks on everything. I'll have a lifetime supply if I ever get around to doing it. -EJ


Does it work on getting the grime/melted soft plastic goo off of them too?



HaMm3r said:


> I was in Academy today and picked up a pack of Gamakatsu 2/0 ringed hooks just like what you've got on the Spook Jr. When
> you say that those are "older", is there a particular reason you've stopped using them?


Yea, the ringed hooks are one more piece of hardware (the ring) to the split ring and seem to sit the hook lower. No clue if it really affects the action or the hook up %, but it does sort of bother me. If I took a picture of a stock SS jr. looking at it from the side and the same of the ringed hook, you'd see what I am talking about.

I've caught plenty of fish on that bone lure, so I really don't think it matters all that much, but just a pet peeve.

I can tell you, when I am just catch & releasing fish, I'd sure rather grab a fish with single hooks vs trebles.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

_Does it (toilet bowl cleaner) work on getting the grime/melted soft plastic goo off of them too? 
_

Drundel - Sometimes. It depends on the type of finish on the lure and maybe also the type of plastic that has melted into it. When I find a really ugly one that does not want to come clean I usually just ditch it and move on to easier ones.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I use CLR with good results on hard baits, be sure to get some disposable gloves as that stuff isn't good on the skin. Mix it in with some hot water, soak the baits without hooks, then brush clean with a plastic brush.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

IHS - That's pretty much the method I use and good tip on the gloves; these cleaners are quite caustic. Sani-Vac probably works better for me than other brands of cleaners, I use it straight, soak lures 15-20 minutes then fish 'em out and rinse with water hose. Bad rust stains get 2 soaks. Amazing how many plugs I seem to be able to collect that need cleaning and re-hooking. I think I need to hire a good assistant...Ha!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

EJ, That must be some of Mike's old baits with all the BS on them that is hard to clean. Rem he used to have some really beat up classics laying in that old work room.

How is he doing? Back any better?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

JimD - We went down and fished the Port Mansfield Chamber Tournament -- saw Mike just briefly -- I think his back is quite a bit better now that he doesn't have to fish so many days. 

BTW - Pam kicked butt. Bay Grand Champion Artificial Lure Division and tied the weight of Bay Open (bait) Division, lost the big enchilada on total inches of one trout-red-flounder stringer that could be entered by individual angler both days.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*I'm a same size single hook front and back guy, never bought into the idea that you needed a bigger single or treble up front (sorry JimD).
*
EJ The larger single hook was a McBride theory that I saw. Not sure who Mike is telling that bigger is better?  

The front treble has worked better for me on smaller fish and on tout up to almost 28 but I have seen fish miss the singles and seen the #4's regular trebles bend too. Watched a buddy nearly cry when one bent on a trout that needed to be measured to see if she made 30 or was 1/2 inch short. Course the other thing was there were some big reds on the flats that day too and they do not help the life span of the#4's either after they chew on them on the way in.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Glad to hear Mike is doing better. Is he running any guided trips right now?


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone want to buy all my trebles that came off my baits when I changed out to singles?


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Has anyone put single hooks on corkys? Could help a lot when fishing in the grass


----------



## timothywpothier (Dec 27, 2015)

Not tried this new setup so far, but looking forward to give it a try.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Has anyone put single hooks on corkys? Could help a lot when fishing in the grass


The live bait ringed hooks that are used on top waters were too heavy and messed with the sink rate imo, I found some small wire ringed hooks that came from overseas that seem to equal the wieght of the original trebles much closer and they've held up one reds up to 38" so they're strong enough, their ability to hold up to salt water wasn't very good though so it's a pain to take the steps to keep them from rusting. They do have their place though when the grass is just to much for the trebles.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Now is the time to hear just how the new single hooks worked after a winter ( if you call it "that" has come and gone).

EJ brought up the new single hooks with the eye turn 90 degrees so you needed only one split ring.

Possibly people tried McBride's ideas of different sized single hooks on topwaters for better action and hook up ratio.

About time to clean up your winter box and shift more to a spring and summer one.

HOW DID YOU DO IF YOU TRIED THESE CHANGES?


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Would love to hear a report on the new single hooks as well. They're hard to find in the austin area and don't want to order on line until I confirm the size needed on SS Jr's and One Knockers.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

B&C said:


> Would love to hear a report on the new single hooks as well. They're hard to find in the austin area and don't want to order on line until I confirm the size needed on SS Jr's and One Knockers.


Did you see my post? I listed the sizes in there for SS jrs.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes. How are the owner hooks working for you? Where did you get them?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

B&C said:


> Yes. How are the owner hooks working for you? Where did you get them?


Fine so far, I wish I had caught more fish on top for a better workout, but so far so good. The tin looking ones are much more rust resistant.

I got the Owner at BPS and Cabelas has VMC.


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

B&C said:


> Would love to hear a report on the new single hooks as well. They're hard to find in the austin area and don't want to order on line until I confirm the size needed on SS Jr's and One Knockers.


Not sure where you fish out of, but Roy's in Corpus has the Owner hooks.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

I found the 1/0 vmc's at Cabelas in Buda. I'll swing by Roys on my way down on Friday and pickup a package of the owners. I put the vmc's on a couple of one knockers and I'll get some smaller ones for few spook jr's. The wind is supposed to blow this weekend and I'm sure there will be a ton of floating grass.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Looking for continued feedback on these, as I am having to replace now too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Just to add to this thread...

I have been running 1/0 inline singles as replacement for #4 trebles on all small tops (spook jr, skitter, etc) smaller suspending plugs (Mirrodine, etc) and Corkys for some time now with very good results. Brands I have used are Owner, VMC and Mustad. I'm getting to where I rarely use trebles - even when grass is not a problem.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Knotty Fly said:


> Any advantages to turning the "J" hooks in opposite directions? Or should they be the same?


YES. Put them facing opposite directions ... the belly hook facing forward and the tail hook facing rearwards - so that if you fold them together, both hook shafts sit against the body of the lure and the barbs face out. Otherwise - when the fish hits it, the barb will hit the lure instead of the fishes lip, preventing a hookset.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Yep! Spec-Rig is right on the money. Front hook forward - rear hook rearward - always.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Does anyone have a chart of what models from each manufacturer work best, by artificial lure size?

IE....
Small tops (spook jr, skitterwalk, etc) - use this one from Owner, this one from Gama
Large tops (one knocker, spook, etc) - use these other ones from Owner, Gama, etc.

This would help those of us that are looking online, know what to go with.


----------

